# Sphere Sovereignty / Differentiated Responsibility



## Casey (Feb 13, 2009)

I have not read Dooyeweerd himself, but I am familiar with his ideas.

What are some basic critiques of his sphere-sovereignty teaching?


----------



## MW (Feb 13, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> What are some basic critiques of his sphere-sovereignty teaching?



Not sphere sovereignty per se, but the philosophy undergirding it, is well evaluated by William Young in two WTJ volumes from the 70s, entitled "Historic Calvinism and Neo-Calvinism." Cornelis Pronk also wrote an article in Banner of Truth magazine. One volume I haven't been able to obtain is Ronald Nash, Dooyeweerd and the Amsterdam Philosophy, but have heard it is very good.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Feb 14, 2009)

armourbearer said:


> Not sphere sovereignty per se, but the philosophy undergirding it, is well evaluated by William Young in two WTJ volumes from the 70s, entitled "Historic Calvinism and Neo-Calvinism."



Available on-line here

-----Added 2/14/2009 at 07:02:42 EST-----



armourbearer said:


> One volume I haven't been able to obtain is Ronald Nash, Dooyeweerd and the Amsterdam Philosophy, but have heard it is very good.



There are many copies available being sold at Abebooks.com starting from $28 here

-----Added 2/14/2009 at 07:06:21 EST-----



armourbearer said:


> Cornelis Pronk also wrote an article in Banner of Truth magazine.



Pronk's full article is available to be downloaded on-line here


----------



## discipulo (Feb 14, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> I have not read Dooyeweerd himself, but I am familiar with his ideas.
> 
> What are some basic critiques of his sphere-sovereignty teaching?



Actually one of Dooyeweerd’s critics, and a rather informed one since he was a close colleague at the VU and brother in law, was Theodoor Vollenhoven

Good articles on their divergences

Spiritual Convergence, Philosophical Differences: Vollenhoven and Dooyeweerd
Jim Olthuis 2006

http://alpha.redeemer.ca/~tplant//rr/dv-olth.pdf

Dooyeweerd versus Vollenhoven: The religious dialectic within reformational philosophy by J. Glenn Friesen

Dialectic

Individuation from Totality in Dooyeweerd and German Idealism by Dr. J. Glenn Friesen

http://www.members.shaw.ca/hermandooyeweerd/Enkapsis.html

last 2 also in PDF

Several other articles of Philosophy in the Calvinistic Tradition at

Association of Reformational Philosophy

http://srweng.webadres.nu/content/about_srw


----------

